# Fun milling logs



## carvinmark (Apr 12, 2006)

I usually mill in the evenings,after work. It helps me wind down and i enjoy myself. Sometimes it isn't all about money, or how fast you can do it.


----------



## Newfie (Apr 12, 2006)

carvinmark said:


> I usually mill in the evenings,after work. It helps me wind down and i enjoy myself. Sometimes it isn't all about money, or how fast you can do it.




That's cool that you can chill out like that. I wish some folks could understand that every tool has its purpose and some are better at different jobs.It definitely isn't always about money or time.


Whta kind of stuff do you mill typically? Do you use it for woodworking projects or do you have plans for something?


----------



## carvinmark (Apr 12, 2006)

I mill pine and white cedar mostly. I do use it in my log home biz and for my home. I use pine planks to make table tops and log chair seats,oh ya, shelves and mantles. I have a 38' office trailer that I try to keep full of 2",3",4" planks 8'-12' long with natural edges. Heck I got wood stashed all over and I do use it real often. My business requires some heavy equiptment, so when I need to load logs I just get in my loader and put em up.Glad you can see it from my point. Mark


----------



## coveredinsap (Apr 12, 2006)

Yes, as odd as it seems the chainsaw mills are relaxing....and a good way to unwind...as is most exercise 

How does that 395 work?....I imagine that that is fun one to hold onto freehand milling 

What kind of log homes do you do....is there a website or other info?

Again, thanks for the link on the Procut....it's a cool setup.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Apr 12, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> Yes, as odd as it seems the chainsaw mills are relaxing....and a good way to unwind...as is most exercise



I dunno 'sap. Grab a'holt a 72"er attached to a 084 for a few hours and your perception of "relaxing" may shift. 

Rewarding- yes. Relaxing- I think more on the lines of a Mexican beach.


----------



## rb_in_va (Apr 12, 2006)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> I dunno 'sap. Grab a'holt a 72"er attached to a 084 for a few hours and your perception of "relaxing" may shift.



Also try milling a 20" oak in the summer. Not a real picnic. It is rewarding to see that grain revealed though, no matter what method you use. If I were building a barn or a similiar project I would seek a more efficient system.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Apr 12, 2006)

carvinmark said:


> I mill pine and white cedar mostly. I do use it in my log home biz and for my home. I use pine planks to make table tops and log chair seats,oh ya, shelves and mantles. I have a 38' office trailer that I try to keep full of 2",3",4" planks 8'-12' long with natural edges. Heck I got wood stashed all over and I do use it real often. My business requires some heavy equiptment, so when I need to load logs I just get in my loader and put em up.Glad you can see it from my point. Mark



I too try to do some after work, very relaxing for me!

Mark....I am looking for a few cedar logs, I need to mill up some 10" siding. I was wondering if you have any 18" to 20" logs, 8' long youd be willing to part with?


----------



## oldsaw (Apr 12, 2006)

carvinmark said:


> I usually mill in the evenings,after work. It helps me wind down and i enjoy myself. Sometimes it isn't all about money, or how fast you can do it.



Yep, don't often get the chance, but took it last week. Wife was a bit miffed, but I got a few board feet of walnut that didn't go into someone's fireplace or the landfill. Only had an hour and a half, but when it was over, I felt like a million bucks. Have three decent pines on deck next...I think, never know what pops up. Not a real softwood guy, but cheap wood is cheap wood, and I hate to use oak and walnut for cheesy things.

Mark


----------



## carvinmark (Apr 12, 2006)

CaseyForrest said:


> I too try to do some after work, very relaxing for me!
> 
> Mark....I am looking for a few cedar logs, I need to mill up some 10" siding. I was wondering if you have any 18" to 20" logs, 8' long youd be willing to part with?


Casey...How many do you need? 18-20" are not very common,If you can use 12-14" I can get those a lot easier.Call me between 6:00-8:00 evenings or leave a message and we'll see what we can do.Sea ya. Mark


----------



## carvinmark (Apr 12, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> Yes, as odd as it seems the chainsaw mills are relaxing....and a good way to unwind...as is most exercise
> 
> How does that 395 work?....I imagine that that is fun one to hold onto freehand milling
> 
> ...


I contract for Beaver Log homes,railings and misc.My company name is Normark and we are a log home accessorie company.We Make everything and install including hand scribed staircases,rafters,mantels.....everything short of actual construction (I have experience).Not too many companies do what we do.I chainsaw carve, and placed second at one event last year,my carvings are often sold to my log home customers...No web,just word of mouth. the 395 works very well, but as usual,we all want more power,well,at least I do.


----------



## 046 (Apr 12, 2006)

hey carvinmark, pretty envious of your setup. must be nice to run into a mill like that!

seems debate about csm VS bandsaw mill is a moot one. If you've got the bucks and are going into business milling. you got no business using anything less than the most productive setup. based upon feedback from lots of experienced folks, bandmill is the way to go. 

but if you are not shooting for big volume, carvinmark's mill may be the best option. Especially if you've already got an 064/066 paid for. 

if I get started in milling, it's going to be a log or two at a time. so granberg or alaska mill is it for me


----------



## CaseyForrest (Apr 12, 2006)

carvinmark said:


> Casey...How many do you need? 18-20" are not very common,If you can use 12-14" I can get those a lot easier.Call me between 6:00-8:00 evenings or leave a message and we'll see what we can do.Sea ya. Mark



I need enough for 196 square feet. I guess I dont need 10" siding, I can go with 8" giving me a 6" exposure.

I plan on milling it 1/2" tapering to 1/4" for the siding. let me know. And let me know what youd charge.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Apr 12, 2006)

> seems debate about csm VS bandsaw mill is a moot one. If you've got the bucks and are going into business milling. you got no business using anything less than the most productive setup. based upon feedback from lots of experienced folks, bandmill is the way to go.
> 
> but if you are not shooting for big volume, carvinmark's mill may be the best option. Especially if you've already got an 064/066 paid for.




046 you




i agree wholeheartedly.

Rob


----------



## carvinmark (Apr 13, 2006)

CaseyForrest said:


> I need enough for 196 square feet. I guess I dont need 10" siding, I can go with 8" giving me a 6" exposure.
> 
> I plan on milling it 1/2" tapering to 1/4" for the siding. let me know. And let me know what youd charge.



Casey,I checked with my supplier,and I can get you 12-13"(small end) x 8'cedar saw logs for 47.00 each.only has 10 left.... Mark


----------



## CaseyForrest (Apr 14, 2006)

carvinmark said:


> Casey,I checked with my supplier,and I can get you 12-13"(small end) x 8'cedar saw logs for 47.00 each.only has 10 left.... Mark



Allright. I think Ill use the ash Ive got here. With gas prices the way they are now, that would be an exspensive trip to haul a few logs home. Thanks for checking though.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Apr 14, 2006)

I could use some cedar logs right now too, for my own use... But the prices are so high at the moment that with hauling and sawing i can buy PT lumber cheaper. I guess i'll have to hurry up and wait some more...  

Rob


----------



## carvinmark (Apr 14, 2006)

Rob, I know all to much about how cedar prices are going. I was told prices are going up,a lot.What is PT logs? Just curious. Mark


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Apr 14, 2006)

> What is PT logs? Just curious.



Actually i said PT lumber. PT = pressure treat...

Rob


----------



## hautions11 (Apr 14, 2006)

*cedar Lumber $*

There is a guy near me that has an interesting business model. He buys used high voltage electrical poles. Now don'y get excited about creosote. These are special poles used for the older 4 post design high voltage systems. They have creosote on one end were they put then in the ground. The balance of the pole is old growth cedar. He has a band saw mill and used to cut them in to lunber. That was a couple of years ago, but if anyone wants me to check, I'll try to find a # for the guy. He is located near Terre Haute, In.


----------



## coveredinsap (Apr 14, 2006)

> Actually i said PT lumber. PT = pressure treat...



Nasty stuff. If this is the green-colored stuff commonly sold as 'pressure treated' (Wolmanized" Lumber...or CCA - Copper, Chromates and Arsenic)...it takes less than a teaspoon of ingested ash from burned pressure treated lumber to kill a person. Very toxic. The fact is, they're now looking at possibly bringing back some of the wood preservatives formerly banned, such as creosote and 'copper green', because they're finding the (formerly thought of as) 'friendly' PT stuff is so nasty. Creosote is relatively tame in comparison to current PT lumber....despite what they previously thought about it.

Creosote:
http://www.atsdr.cdc.gov/tfacts85.html

CCA:
"CCA treatment leaves about one ounce of inorganic arsenic in each 12 foot 2 x 6. This is enough arsenic, if released, to kill about 250 adults."
http://www.origen.net/ccawood.html

Choose your poison. I'll take creosote over CCA any day of the week.


----------



## rb_in_va (Apr 14, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> Nasty stuff. If this is the green-colored stuff commonly sold as 'pressure treated' (Wolmanized" Lumber...or CCA - Copper, Chromates and Arsenic)...it takes less than a teaspoon of ingested ash from burned pressure treated lumber to kill a person. Very toxic. The fact is, they're now looking at possibly bringing back some of the wood preservatives formerly banned, such as creosote and 'copper green', because they're finding the (formerly thought of as) 'friendly' PT stuff is so nasty. Creosote is relatively tame in comparison to current PT lumber....despite what they previously thought about it.
> 
> Creosote:
> http://www.atsdr.cdc.gov/tfacts85.html
> ...



Actually, CCA was been replaced with ACQ some time back.

http://www.backyardamerica.com/cca.htm


----------



## coveredinsap (Apr 14, 2006)

> Actually, CCA was been replaced with ACQ some time back.



Good. And good riddance.

If "some time back" refers to ...."Voluntary in 2002." "By January 2004, EPA will not allow CCA products for any of these residential uses." ...then that works for me.

I don't use the stuff myself, and haven't for a long time (I use redwood myself). In fact, other than using it for bottom plate on stemwalls or slabs, I rarely ever used or recommended it...ever. And I still wouldn't use it's replacement where children could come in contact with it....like on decks, playhouses, etc.


----------

